# lumina-mediaplayer won't start



## unitrunker (Nov 3, 2018)

I hit a small speed bump when booting up for a coding session on 11.2. Could not get lumina-mediaplayer to start. It would complain about a lock file and then exit. I did not cleanly exit X windows the day before. Of course, coding just isn't productive without music so solving this became priority. 

Here's what I found.


One quick work-around is to run lumina-mediaplayer with '-new-instance'. 
The other cure is to find the darn lock file and delete it.
Dug through the source code on github ...

https://github.com/lumina-desktop/l...t5/core/libLumina/LuminaSingleApplication.cpp

The lock file is in /tmp and starts with ".LSingleApp".

Now I can get back to work.

Hope this saves someone else a few minutes of effort.


----------



## Rod Myers (Nov 7, 2018)

if this was a reboot, or just a boot. whatever was supposed to clean /tmp out, did a bad job :-(


----------



## olli@ (Nov 7, 2018)

I always mount TMPFS on /tmp, so it's basically a “RAM disk”. So it's cleaned on boot automatically, and it's also faster than a physical disk. Note that, in general,  it is not a good idea to have /tmp be a part of the root file system anyway.
I have the following entry in /etc/fstab:

```
tmpfs   /tmp   tmpfs   rw,mode=01777,size=10G,inodes=262144,nosuid   0   0
```
Note that TMPFS uses only as much memory as required by the actual contents of the file system, and it will also release memory when you delete files. The “size” parameter only specifies the upper limit that can be used. If you omit it or specify “size=0”, the maximum will be all RAM + swap. See the tmpfs(5) manual page for details.


----------

